# turtle eggs



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

i was tilling a part of my garden today to get in a late crop of beans and tilled up two turtle nests, i dont want to throw them out because i know survival rates on the eggs is very low, and i dont really want snappers in my pond, i saw the turtles there on shore earlier this year but couldnt find any evidence that they had actually done any more than scratch the surface, i caught the turtles and moved them down the road a ways, my question is what to do with the eggs


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

icecathound said:


> i was tilling a part of my garden today to get in a late crop of beans and tilled up two turtle nests, i dont want to throw them out because i know survival rates on the eggs is very low, and i dont really want snappers in my pond, i saw the turtles there on shore earlier this year but couldnt find any evidence that they had actually done any more than scratch the surface, i caught the turtles and moved them down the road a ways, my question is what to do with the eggs


If you want to save the baby turtles and not have them end up in your pond, put chicken wire around the eggs, let them hatch in a month or so and then drive them to another lake or pond.

If you don't want to save the turtles, throw the eggs away. I love turtles but snapping turtles are pretty foul.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Odds are that if they got tilled up then they have been jostled around enough that they won't make it anyway. If reptile eggs get moved around, there is a good chance that the yolk will have detached from the embryo. Not to mention, re burrying will usually suffocate them and leaving them above ground is not an option because of humidity issues. I love turtles too, but I am definitely not a fan of snappers.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Anish said:


> Odds are that if they got tilled up then they have been jostled around enough that they won't make it anyway. If reptile eggs get moved around, there is a good chance that the yolk will have detached from the embryo. Not to mention, re burrying will usually suffocate them and leaving them above ground is not an option because of humidity issues. I love turtles too, but I am definitely not a fan of snappers.


 Exactly right!


----------

